# Clarinet Info Please



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

So my daughter (10yrs) gets to start music this year at school. She is interested in the Clarinet. Unfortunately, I know nothing about wind instuments. I would just rather buy one than do the rental thing. Any advice on so called "quality lowend" beginner instrument? 
BTW, if she enjoys it and is going to continue, I will spend the money on a good one, just don't wanna break the bank on something she may not stick with. Thanks!!!


----------

